# Phantom Mica SS Holden Commodore VS Opti-Guard



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

It's been a while since my last post too much happening health wise ( I won't go into details )!

The owner of this car decided that it was time that it had a proper job done to it . It had seen Audio and Car Shows and with constant spray and wipe quick detailers it started to show some RIDS all over !

Another detailer had a go at polishing it and as you will see from the following photos he didn't pay much attention to quality .

Considering it's a 2001 it's not bad for what it's been through .

PTG readings were taken all over the car and higher readings were detected on the front bonnet and fenders . This indicated a refinishing job had taken place in the past.

Good thing this car was in for a week as a lot of work had to be done on certain areas not all the polishes I used seemed to have eliminated those paint defects plus they were causing the product to stick to the paint, so yes, this paint was a combination of sticky paint and hard paint go figure :wall:

I have polished quite a few of these and I have never experienced anything like this problem :doublesho

Initially the New Menzerna Polishes were used and failed to perform not so much at defect removal but more so in wipe off which became extremely difficult even with damp MF Towel and hardly any pressure on the paint . Towards the end I opted for M105 and M205 and the refinishing was done with the Mothers Professional Line ( Foam Pad Polish ) this last product really bought out the gloss and flake on this Mica Paint .

So without further a due on with the correction.

The car came in already washed ( courtesy of the owner )so the only thing I had to do is clay the whole car and correct the paint defects .

Here's a 50/50 shot of the drivers door





































50/50 Bonnet



















LSP Opti-Guard ( Opti-Coat)










I wanted to try something different I put a small amount of Opti-Guard into this small spray bottle to see if the application would be any quicker and easier well , to my surprise it wasn't and I ended up wasting far more product plus I got some overspray on the closer panels which I had to remove by machine polishing !

So back to the Syringe less wastage and better application of Opti-Guard !

These are the final results of one weeks work plus Opti-Guard .

Please enjoy !




































































































Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed my write up .

Best Regards

Mario

*

*Coming up next *!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Top work as usual Mario, but not as nice as the Golfs 

Kindest Regards
Maris


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work.Meaning looking car but not sure on the alloys.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work Mário and glad yo see you are recovered to detail :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

top job :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Nice job


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice work, did you end up trying the products I sent down?

Clint.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice work Mario! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Top work as usual Mario, but not as nice as the Golfs
> 
> Kindest Regards
> Maris


*Thanks Maris,

Agreed mate , the paint is not German 

More Golf R's coming up just to tease you even more 

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Nice work.Meaning looking car but not sure on the alloys.


*Thanks Iain,

Yes, I know what you mean about the wheels ( not my cup of tea either )!
Each to there own !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Very nice work Mário and glad yo see you are recovered to detail :thumb:


*
Thanks Rui,

Yes, I am back in action and well recovered buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

zippo said:


> top job :thumb::thumb:


Thanks Zippo:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Showshine said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Nice job


Thanks Lee !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Nice work, did you end up trying the products I sent down?
> 
> Clint.


Thanks Clint ,

Yes , I did try them , but didn't get a chance to post this job that I did on 
this Silver SS Commodore because I forgot !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice work Mario! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


*
Thanks Alex,

I did get a chance to try the Scholl Concept Polishes that you sent me on this BMW 520D in White and they removed very deep scratches on this super hard ceramic paint !

Thanks once again for your excellent service :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic work mate.


Thanks mate , much appreciated !

Mario


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great work..

in the reflection is that an Audi with the vinyls? or a bmw?
and a yellow ferrari?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice work, the wheels though WTF!!!!

Hope you are keeping well mate.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i actually dont mind the wheels lol..
wouldn't buy them, but would drive a car with them


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> great work..
> 
> in the reflection is that an Audi with the vinyls?
> and a yellow ferrari?


*Thanks Craig,

No it's not an Audi, it's a Lotus Racer and the other car is another Lotus S4s in Norfolk Yellow !

Mario*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Craig,
> 
> No it's not an Audi, it's a Lotus Racer and the other car is another Lotus S4s in Norfolk Yellow !
> 
> Mario*


:wall:

i was waaay off lol..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> :wall:
> 
> i was waaay off lol..


Ah well we aren't all perfect


----------

